# Back Country Boats?



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Anybody ever heard of Back Country Boats? The particular model I have my eye on is 16', and is more of a poling skiff. When I google backcountry boats I don't get very many results so I am curious if anyone has first hand knowledge. Thanks.


----------



## lightnj (Feb 6, 2006)

Was a division of Champion Boats out of Florida (backcountry 1998 - 2001)...these were the poling skiffs. Ranger bought them out and started making thier line from these molds. Ie. Back country sizes were 16 - 21ft...most popular were the Phantom 16'2" and the Ghost 17'6". Good boats I had a phantom and sold it last month, check out the post on 2 cool for my rigg. Was a fun boat, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

lightnj,
Thanks for the quick response. I am looking at a 169 Ghost. The price might be too good to pass up.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a 173 for a good price in the classifies with alot more option and storage.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

James - That's one nice ride, but well out of my budget. 

Since backcountry was bought out by Ranger, would the specs on the Ranger 169 ghost compare to the backcountry ghost 169?


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I would thank so. I did no research into the Back Country boat till I bought mine. But what I can tell Ranger just made the top deck area just alittle nicer and the storage area bigger and deeper. Same bottom as far as I know.


----------



## girlsfishtoo! (Jun 27, 2006)

And here's the BC boat (now Ranger) Phantom 160 my husband bought me from "lighnj" (thanks JT!) 

I love the boat! still learning it - boat is lots of fun. We added the 6ft power pole and remote trolling motor.


----------



## Foold'emagin (Apr 8, 2008)

I just bought an 05' ranger phantom last wed. Really tested it out last weekend. Ran great in some pretty heavy chop, and ran into places you probably shouldn't go. Great boat! I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

I am going to go test it out this weekend, but from what I am hearing it sounds like a pretty dang good boat. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

they are a little heavier then let say a Maverick but it helps in the chop.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

That is a nice boat, your husband "stole it right out from under me" just because he got to it first sad2sm. I hope you enjoy it and catch lots of fish. Let me know if you ever get rid of it.

OTH.........



girlsfishtoo! said:


> And here's the BC boat (now Ranger) Phantom 160 my husband bought me from "lighnj" (thanks JT!)
> 
> I love the boat! still learning it - boat is lots of fun. We added the 6ft power pole and remote trolling motor.


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

Heavier than a Maverick??? Doubtful! the 17T weighs 1150lbs. Go look at the floridasportsman.com forum do a search and you can get some good info. PM Krishowell on that forum he runs and really knows the backcountry line of boats.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Just going what i heard about the HPX-T. By Ranger specs 168 Phantom with 60HP boat and gear is 1070# and the 173 Ghost with 115 HP is 1230#. I do believe the HPX-T is lighter but I could be wrong. Deck/hull weight 168 is 650# and 173 is 985#. these numbers are from there 2008 Ranger Catalog


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Weight (approx. w/ engine)​1,115 lbs. w/ T60
Thats a Maverick 17' HPX-T. Just looked it up. they are very close in weight. If it had the 115 on the maverick it would way about the same it looks like.


----------

